# Chronometer-Grade Balance Wheel



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

This one arrived today after cawling across the atlantic. A mistake on my part - I saw the 'Electronic' and 'Officially Certified Chronometer' on the Bucherer dial and figured it must be an ESA 9162 tuning fork movement...










The seller said that it only runs for 20 secs at a time, so I figured it was worth taking a chance at Â£30.00 (which ended up closer to Â£45 when the customs fee and handling charge were added).

It arrived today and seemed a little small for a case housing a 9162, so I popped the back off and inside is what looks to be an ESA 9154 Dynotron movement...










I hadn't realised that there were any Chronometer-grade electronic balance wheel watches and seems strange that this one seems to be a stock ESA 9154 (it appears to match the pictures on Paul's website of a Kienzel-branded 9154). The only difference I can see is the wording on the battery clamp (adjusted five positions + temperature).

So were Chronometer versions of this movement common? Is it just a case that, like the ESA 9162/9164 tuning fork movements, they were all capable of Chronometer grade accuracy, but only certain manufacturers bothered to get them certified? Or did Bucherer 'tweak' these.

And finally, is it worth getting running? I'm not a huge fan of balance wheel watches and I think this one may actually be a ladies' model (the case size is quite small and the bracelet was sized for a small child's wrist), so I'm on the fence as to whether to bother or put it in the 'lesson learned' box.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Who. Me? said:


> I hadn't realised that there were any Chronometer-grade electronic balance wheel watches and seems strange that this one seems to be a stock ESA 9154 (it appears to match the pictures on Paul's website of a Kienzel-branded 9154). The only difference I can see is the wording on the battery clamp (adjusted five positions + temperature).
> 
> So were Chronometer versions of this movement common? Is it just a case that, like the ESA 9162/9164 tuning fork movements, they were all capable of Chronometer grade accuracy, but only certain manufacturers bothered to get them certified? Or did Bucherer 'tweak' these.


I'm sure its just a std. ESA 9154 without modification but Bucherer have gone to the trouble of timing it in 5 positions etc.and getting it certified. I think I have seen other certified 9154s, but they are not common and I cant remember the maker....Rado possibly....or Mido?


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> I'm sure its just a std. ESA 9154 without modification but Bucherer have gone to the trouble of timing it in 5 positions etc.and getting it certified. I think I have seen other certified 9154s, but they are not common and I cant remember the maker....Rado possibly....or Mido?


Thanks Paul. One for the lesson learned bin.


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

Citizen got their Cosmostrons to chronometer standard too:



















Stephen


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Morris Minor said:


> Citizen got their Cosmostrons to chronometer standard too
> 
> Stephen


Did a quick Google search for Citizen balance wheel chronometers and found that you'd posted about those just over three years ago, and I'd commented! http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=59593

I thought I had a better memory. Senility creeping in early. :frusty:


----------

